

Scrolling HTML with Flash Content on Touch Devices - radley
http://www.mikechambers.com/blog/2010/02/23/scrolling-html-with-flash-content-on-touch-devices/

======
protomyth
It is kinda interesting in all of Adobe's push into the mobile space, they
seem to ignore all the problems that current flash content is going to have.

